
Three. It's a magic number - danw
http://www.iqcontent.com/blog/2008/05/three-its-a-magic-number
======
lbrandy
Marketing and versioning is often done in threes because that's the minimum
number you can use to take advantage of the psychological aversion to extremes
that people have.

It's well known that if you have two versions of a product with some purchase
distribution, you can often "force" people who otherwise buy the cheap one to
"upgrade" to the more expensive one by simply adding a third super-expensive
version.

There are people who will pay for the premium third level, but often more
importantly, it causes psychological angst in anyone who wants to buy the
cheapest, often forcing them to upgrade.

------
melvinram
It's easy to process mentally.

------
bprater
Works in landscaping, too!

------
eru
As every mathematician knows, two is the most magic number. A lot of strange
things happen with two. Take fields of characteristic two for example. (That
is fields were 1+1=0.)

~~~
eru
I know the article was about marketing.

